
Ask HN: Reducing the cost of meetings - piinbinary
Given how long it takes to resume productive work after a meeting (for people on the maker&#x27;s schedule [0]), the productivity value of getting meetings right can be pretty big.<p>What do you do to reduce the number or cost of meetings? (either as an individual or as an organization)<p>The main technique I have been using lately is preemptively blocking off chunks of time long enough to get something done (3-4 hours), and declining any meetings that are later scheduled over that time. This groups meetings together, incurring the &quot;resume cost&quot; once per group instead of once per meeting.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;makersschedule.html
======
greenyoda
_" The main technique I have been using lately is preemptively blocking off
chunks of time long enough to get something done (3-4 hours), and declining
any meetings that are later scheduled over that time. This groups meetings
together, incurring the 'resume cost' once per group instead of once per
meeting."_

The ability to decline a meeting request depends on the power difference
between you and the person calling the meeting. If your boss's boss wants you
to attend a meeting at 2pm, you'll probably have a hard time declining (i.e.,
you'll be expected to re-arrange the rest of your schedule to accommodate the
powerful person's request rather than vice versa).

For meetings that you do have the power to decline, you can question the
necessity of having a meeting at all (e.g., suggest that the issues can be
worked out more efficiently in e-mail).

------
cauterized
I try to schedule as many meetings as possible at times when a maker's flow is
likely to be interrupted anyway: right after standup or just before or after a
typical lunch hour.

------
danielvf
I've found it useful to schedule meetings towards the end of the day.

I program best in morning, so by doing this, I keep meetings out of my most
productive time and also group them together.

